# Jorge Cervantes Grow DVD 2



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqke3Av3pj4[/URL] Part 1
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwNEyQ9LDhY[/URL] Part 2
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW7SWWbVOHY[/URL] Part 3
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCB_cZMadMM[/URL] Part 4
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99j8Hn3nMW8[/URL] Part 5
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE8Wt2fJe8U[/URL] Part 6
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhTChZppv7k[/URL] Part 7
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8x4cPkMHTg[/URL] Part 8
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiyX8u7q594[/URL] Part 9
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsCNeaX-Sgc[/URL] Part 10

Enjoy


----------



## ljjr (Mar 29, 2009)

very much appreciated....ty!


----------



## imburne (Apr 10, 2009)

This still works if you change the hxxp. Enjoy guys!


----------



## Greenhead (Apr 14, 2009)

I dang near bought that on amazon!!! You Da MAn!:banana:


----------



## Real78 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm, for some reason does not work for me.


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

With all due respect, I'd like to raise an objection to this post. While I appreciate the inclination to share info (what this forum is all about, after all), this post is linking to videos on YouTube that are really just ripping off Mr. Cervantes. (See Greenhead's reply.) We shouldn't support stealing and, ultimately, that's what this is.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

it should be free information anyway


----------



## Vespasian (May 1, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> With all due respect, I'd like to raise an objection to this post. While I appreciate the inclination to share info (what this forum is all about, after all), this post is linking to videos on YouTube that are really just ripping off Mr. Cervantes. (See Greenhead's reply.) We shouldn't support stealing and, ultimately, that's what this is.


Good point Winston.
Mr Green made these for us to view for free (I believe  )
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UbnBsUEoE0&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=0
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFNrHQObfgY&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=1
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNXG5sfWwHs&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=2
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1vSBeFW97w&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=3
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVRmZoridT8&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=4
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4sogXtE0kE&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=5
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eymbshsvsls&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=6
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xsqCsSmnSs&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=7
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnhfV6EPxTY&feature=PlayList&p=4E0ACB385C4B1EF4&index=8


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 1, 2009)

ive checked out almost all of JC's vids and books
and alot of it actually doesnt make sense.
imo i think JC is intensely over-rated.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 1, 2009)

Vespasian said:
			
		

> Good point Winston.
> Mr Green made these for us to view for free (I believe  )



Mr. Green is the man!


----------



## Tater (May 4, 2009)

JC is a hack the guys main motivation is selling videos filled with fluff.  You can't just watch a video and magically become a good grower.  All the info you could ever want is in these forums and many others across the www.  If you read JC's stuff the guy is a walking contradiction.  But on the other hand if you manage to glean something useful from it who am I to stop you.


----------



## winstonwolf (May 4, 2009)

Ed Rosenthal had an interesting blog post about Cervantes:

hXXp://edrosenthal.blogspot.com/2009/04/message-from-gibson-and-gretchen-odoyle.html

Apparently, he's not a fan.


----------

